# Hay Hauling - Old School....



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Here is an old video someone published gathering and loading/unloading. I'm thankful for our wagon in tow behind the baler and lighter weight bales!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

That's an earl;y 60s Ford. The engine on the elevator doesn't even have a recoil starter, they have to wind the rope. They're using rope to secure the load - ratchet straps probably weren't invented yet. Those guys look like hippies. I'd say the film was made around 1970, perhaps?

It was around 3 minutes into it before I even noticed the driver's side door was removed!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The Camaro looked like a post 1970 model. I had one like that, so I'd say early 70's


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> The Camaro looked like a post 1970 model. I had one like that, so I'd say early 70's





JD3430 said:


> The Camaro looked like a post 1970 model. I had one like that, so I'd say early 70's


Yep74 to 77. Prior to and 73 to 70 would had had the 2 small tail lights. Turned 16 in 1974 new a lot about those Camaro's but never owned one . Had to go pick up my sweetie in a 1971 Ford f250 4wheel drive , when those trucks were NOT cool.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I first started watching, I kind of thought it was only made to LOOK like an old movie.


----------

